# Is the Chromium web browser logging keystrokes?

## bpaddock

I've been using www-client/chromium for a few weeks.  Updated to 5.0.307.11 earlier in the week.

Yesterday I emerged net-analyzer/tleds (1.05_beta11-r1). tleds blinks the keyboard LEDs for inbound and outbound network traffic.

After setting up tleds "tleds -c eth0" in a terminal to try it out,

I noticed that every key I hit anyplace in the active Chromium window caused outbound network traffic,

for every keystroke.  No other browser or any other program I've tried has had this "hit key, send packet" behavior.

I thought someone here might want to investigate.  I did not spend any time analyzing the packets, 

I just removed Chromium from my systems, and have been changing all of my passwords.

I have other places I want to spend my time right now.

----------

## XQYZ

Most likely not. You wouldn't happen to have tried this out on some ajax control, say the google search box or the address bar which is afaik linked to google-search as-well?

----------

## Nacon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have tried this out on some ajax control, say the google search box or the address bar which is afaik linked to google-search as-well?
> 
> 

 

That's true, at least for the default profile.

Where the default search option is:

```

{google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{google:originalQueryForSuggestion}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q=%s

```

But if you change the appropriate settings, you should no longer get the search suggestions.

I have just tried it with a new profile and it's working like described:

Default settings -> suggestions.

Changed settings -> no suggestions anymore (and therefore no request).

----------

